# questions about camping and fishing



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

I am trying to go on a 2 day trip with the family and i was wondering if you guys know any places that has a campsite where you can set up a tent and go fishing also. Not trying to go anywhere far but any part of maryland. thnx guys


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

If you like freshwater fishing try either Savage river or New Germany, Savage has a very nice resevoir and New Germany has a small lake both have trout. Located in Western MD.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Look no further than Assateague Island


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Depends on what you're looking for.

Places I've stayed at without thinking too hard:

FW.
Elk Neck State Park. Above Aberdeen. Lake, Elk River and Susky Flats.
Greenbriar SP. Near Hagerstown. Lake.
Cunningham Falls SP. Above Thurmont. Lake, streams.
Swallow Falls SP. Past Deep Creek. River.
Tuckahoe SP. Queen Annes. Eastern Shore. Lake and small river.
Martinak SP. Denton. Eastern Shore. River.

SW.
Point Lookout SP. Southern MD. Pier and shore, Bay and Potomac.
Assateague SP and NP. Ocean.
DE Seashores. Near IRI. Ocean and inlet.

HTH.
.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

FB, where are you located. This might help the guys determine what your best bet is. Also, did you prefer saltwater to freshwater fishing


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Janes Island State Park...*

...just north of Crisfield. Fishing from the bulkhead in the state park, or piers a short run south to Crisfield.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

don't forget Pocomoke State Park.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Camp Merryelande is pretty nice place too. You can camp right on the beach.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

cherrystone, ok its in va, but close enuff

roaring point


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

thnx guys for the many suggestions, but i prefer saltwater fishing and i am located in laurel.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

so you have Point Lookout and Assateague Island in MD. What's the name of that place near North Beach that HAt80 likes to camp/fish at? There are some other places along the bay that allow group camping, but not personal camping. 

My preference is Pocomoke State Park in the AC cabins and then a 30 minutes drive to Chincoteague. It's a drive, but I love it down there.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> s What's the name of that place near North Beach that HAt80 likes to camp/fish at?


Breezy Point I think, but my vote would be the National Seashore of AI.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

you always have Rocky Gap or Deep Creek Lake in western MD


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fresh bunker said:


> thnx guys for the many suggestions, but i prefer saltwater fishing and i am located in laurel.


Go to the Assateague State Park area and fish the walkover. Or just "walk over" the dune path and fish by your camp site.

Jr. and I should be going back soon... definitely .


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Assateague is kick ass. Its one of the best campgrounds I have been to. They have really clean bathrooms, there is a bait shop nearby, and they let you bring bear on the beach! Which is the best part for most of the year. The best part the rest of the time is the eye candy! I'm headin up there the weekend after the labor day weekend. It's only 30 bucks a night too.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

someone above mentioned elk neck state park...i live right by there and some decent rock are biting...not any size to speak of but deff fun..also white perch of course. ive had luck on the rocks in sundown and through the night. nice place to visit pm me if u want directions


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

CHSP in delaware also has camping and a nice pier.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> What's the name of that place near North Beach that HAt80 likes to camp/fish at?


Breezy Point?


----------

